# Noob need guidance w ATITool v.26 & AIW 9800 Pro



## NCoastTweaker (Jan 31, 2009)

I just loaded v.26 but I don't see any temp settings...



I'm guessing the the AIW 9800 pro does not have sensors?

Heres the log..

2009-01-31 09:14:44	D Successfully connected to driver, version 130
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D Scanning for ATI VGA Cards...
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4E48 bus 1 dev 0
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D   fbPhy: 0xE8000000, mmrPhy: 0xFDFF0000.
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D   mmapped mmr to 0x8E70000
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D   BIOS at 0xC0000
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D   mmapped bios to 0x8E80000
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D  LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x0)
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D   Temperature monitoring: Not detected
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D Device initialized successfully
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D Scanning for NVIDIA VGA Cards...
2009-01-31 09:14:44	D Could not read driver's clock table: 2
2009-01-31 09:15:24	I Scan for Artifacts started...	Core: 378.00 MHz	Memory: 337.50 MHz
2009-01-31 09:15:24	I Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D Successfully connected to driver, version 130
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D Scanning for ATI VGA Cards...
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4E48 bus 1 dev 0
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D   fbPhy: 0xE8000000, mmrPhy: 0xFDFF0000.
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D   mmapped mmr to 0x8E70000
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D   BIOS at 0xC0000
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D   mmapped bios to 0x8E80000
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D  LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x0)
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D   Temperature monitoring: Not detected
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D Device initialized successfully
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D Scanning for NVIDIA VGA Cards...
2009-01-31 09:19:59	D Could not read driver's clock table: 2
2009-01-31 09:21:34	I Application terminated.
2009-01-31 09:22:51	D Successfully connected to driver, version 130
2009-01-31 09:22:51	D Scanning for ATI VGA Cards...
2009-01-31 09:22:51	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x4E48 bus 1 dev 0
2009-01-31 09:22:51	D   fbPhy: 0xE8000000, mmrPhy: 0xFDFF0000.
2009-01-31 09:22:51	D   mmapped mmr to 0x8E70000
2009-01-31 09:22:51	D   BIOS at 0xC0000
2009-01-31 09:22:51	D   mmapped bios to 0x8E80000
2009-01-31 09:22:52	D  LM63 temp chip detection: failed (0x0)
2009-01-31 09:22:52	D  F75373 temp chip detection: failed (I2C)
2009-01-31 09:22:52	D   Temperature monitoring: Not detected
2009-01-31 09:22:52	D Device initialized successfully
2009-01-31 09:22:52	D Scanning for NVIDIA VGA Cards...
2009-01-31 09:22:52	D Could not read driver's clock table: 2


Can anyone offer a noob some help?

Ok, just scoured thru the forum and found a thread that talks about an
LM63 chip being required for temp readings with the ATITools...  :-(

Looks like I'm out of luck here....  

Is there anybody out there who can suggest some safe OC settings?
(it would be nice if I could safely boost its performance a little)

The card has a R350 core.   
Core clock / mem clock                   380 / 340
AGP Freq set to                             67hz in bios
Voltage is                                     1.5v
MEM_TRCDRD                                3
MEM_TRCDWR                               3
MEM_TRP                                     3
MEM_TRAS                                   8
MEM_TRRD                                   4
MEM_TWR                                    2
MEM_TR2W                                  CL+3
MEM_TW2R_SAME_BANK                 Use TWR Rule
MEM_TR2R                                    2
MEM_WR_LATENCY                         1.0
MEM_MODE_REG                            0x42
MEM_CAS LATENCY                        4 
MEM_CMD_LATENCY                       0
MEM_STR_LATENCY                       WR Latency
MEM_REFRESH_RATE                      0x29
MEM_TRFC                                   17


----------

